# Gas Stove Brands?



## 49er (Jan 10, 2011)

My wife and I want to replace our VC Defiant Encore wood stove with a propane gas stove. We would like to stay with a similar style in a porcelain finish. This will be our first experience with a gas stove and we are hoping that we might get some suggestions as to what features to look for and which brands to consider. The Lopi Berkshire is one model we want to look at but I'm sure that there are others that we should consider also. Thanks for any and all thoughts or suggestions.


----------



## jotulguy (Jan 10, 2011)

Jotul, Regency, VC, Hearthstone, and Heat-N-Glo all make gas stoves. There are offerings in steel, cast iron, and soap stone out there. The look that you are after is offered across the board. I wouldnt expect the same kind of heat or the same fuel economy you are getting right now from your wood stove though.


----------



## webbie (Jan 10, 2011)

49er said:
			
		

> My wife and I want to replace our VC Defiant Encore wood stove with a propane gas stove. We would like to stay with a similar style in a porcelain finish. This will be our first experience with a gas stove and we are hoping that we might get some suggestions as to what features to look for and which brands to consider. The Lopi Berkshire is one model we want to look at but I'm sure that there are others that we should consider also. Thanks for any and all thoughts or suggestions.



Main things, IMHO.....get a brand which is sold and serviced somewhat locally...from a company and manufacturer who has been around at least a decade (or more).

After that, it's pretty easy.....lots of nice looking gas stoves out there, and they do heat to beat the band. They might not peak out at the high of a wood stove, but over time they add up to the same (not as many ups and downs).


----------



## 49er (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks for the info guys, it will be very helpful getting us started. It looks like we are fortunate in that all the brands mentioned have dealers in our area so we will have many models to choose from. We have always burned wood so I'm sure that we will have more questions for the experts here after we look at the different models.


----------

